# Gallery > Finished Maps >  I rebuilt the Wave Echo Cave from Lost Mine of Phandelver (Battlemap)

## Acriaos

This is the Wave Echo Cave from the DnD 5e Starter Set - Lost Mine of Phandelver. It is based on the original Wave Echo Cave from Mike Schley: http://mikeschley.zenfolio.com/p8560...21AA#h349521aa which unfortunately has a 10 feet grid, not many details and might not be ideal to use for roll20 etc. I hope my maps provide a good alternative for people who prefer to play with a grid. What do you guys think?

Wave Echo Cave Part 1:


Wave Echo Cave Part 2:

----------


## Chick

Very nice!!  Have some rep  :Smile:

----------


## Sereptus

Really great stuff!  :Cool:

----------


## Obbehobbe

One of those skeletons seems to be very comfortable!  :Smile:

----------


## Farland

Awesome! Can you offer it without the grid?

----------


## ForumFerret

> This is the Wave Echo Cave from the DnD 5e Starter Set - Lost Mine of Phandelver. It is based on the original Wave Echo Cave from Mike Schley: http://mikeschley.zenfolio.com/p8560...21AA#h349521aa which unfortunately has a 10 feet grid, not many details and might not be ideal to use for roll20 etc. I hope my maps provide a good alternative for people who prefer to play with a grid. What do you guys think?
> 
> Wave Echo Cave Part 1:
> 
> 
> Wave Echo Cave Part 2:


This is fantastic, and superiorly helpful to me. My group is getting ready to run through WEC right now. 

Was it intentional to have the maps be different width/pixel scales?  I'm trying to line them up for use on the same map screen on Roll20 and that doesn't appear to be cleanly possible. 


I can split things up between two screens if there isn't a way to line them up - would they match if I embiggened the Southern map from 5440 to 6800?

Edit: Sure enough, a resize did the trick well Acriaos

----------

